# Anyone know if Main Street Bikes in Carpentersville is having a meet this fall?



## bricycle (Aug 28, 2013)

Couldn't find anything on their site or internet.... "Biketoberfest"?


----------



## momona (Aug 28, 2013)

*Sent them an email...*

But, no reply yet.  I was wondering the same thing...


----------



## Talewinds (Aug 30, 2013)

Fingers crossed that it's the 12th or 13th of October and not pretty much any other weekend....


----------



## vincev (Aug 30, 2013)

Keep us Hoosiers informed.


----------



## dj rudy k (Sep 2, 2013)

*Yes it's back 8/12/13*

SATURDAY OCT. 12th 4th ANNUAL
FOX VALLEY BIKETOBERFEST
Historic Old Town Carpentersville IL
SHOW HOURS 9 AM - 3PM
Rain date Sat. Oct 19th
Host Main Street Bicycles

AN ANTIQUE –CLASSIC – CUSTOM - BICYCLE SHOW –
SWAP MEET AND OPEN HOUSE!

OPEN TO ALL MAKES AND MODELS
BONE SHAKERS! FAT TIRE! MID WEIGHT! LIGHT WEIGHT!
STINGRAYS! KRATE! BMX! MUSCLE BIKES! WHIZZER TYPE!
JUVENILE! RAT Bikes! FIXE’s! & OLD RACERS!

ENTRY FEE for Show Bikes $5 
ENTRY FEE for Swap Space $20
INDVIDUAL BIKES for Sale $5 
SPECTATORS FREE!

REGISTRATION SET UP 8:00AM - 10AM.
AWARDS + BEST OF SHOW! – At 2:00
Then a short Photo Shoot / Fall Ride on the paved Historic Fox
Bike Path into Dundee and back! 3 miles – (optional)

THIS IS AN OUT DOOR EVENT 
MAIN STREET BIKES IS LOCATED AT
39 E. Main St in Historic Old Town Carpentersville IL 847-783-0362
Right off the Fox River Bike Trail a 1/4 east of Rte 31

FOR MORE INFO CALL Rudy K @ 224-587-6803


----------



## bricycle (Sep 17, 2013)

So who's all going?
Speak now if'n you want me to bring anything....


----------



## Talewinds (Sep 18, 2013)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## MOTOmike (Sep 20, 2013)

*Pretty sure I'll be there*

I'm 95% sure I'll make it there.  I might even bring a bike to display (my 1930-1932 original paint Mead Crusader or my 1921 Iver Johnson......but I need one more chain adjuster screw for my IJ, which no one seems to have right now).
Hopefully I'll see you there Brian. 
Mike






bricycle said:


> So who's all going?
> Speak now if'n you want me to bring anything....


----------



## frankster41 (Sep 20, 2013)

I am going to try to make it to that one.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bricycle (Sep 20, 2013)

msreust said:


> I'm 95% sure I'll make it there.  I might even bring a bike to display (my 1930-1932 original paint Mead Crusader or my 1921 Iver Johnson......but I need one more chain adjuster screw for my IJ, which no one seems to have right now).
> Hopefully I'll see you there Brian.
> Mike




I'll bring my collection of chain adjuster screws......


----------

